# Re-join clients after server re-install



## dipz (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello All,

For some reasons, I needed to format and re-install my Windows 2003 Enterprise server. I re-setup it with same fqdn name and other stuffs alongwith AD as they were before.

Now, all clients (WinXP) can connect and use the server resources but everytime they connect to sever, following errors are logged:


```
Event ID: 5513
The computer COMP1 tried to connect to the server \\SERVER using the trust relationship established by the EXAMPLE domain. However, the computer lost the correct security identifier (SID) when the domain was reconfigured. Reestablish the trust relationship.
```


```
Event ID: 2723
The session setup from computer 'COMP1' failed because the security database does not contain a trust account 'COMP1$' referenced by the specified computer.
```


```
Event ID: 5805
The session setup from the computer COMP1 failed to authenticate. The following error occurred: 
Access is denied.
```
I tried to re-join the client machine from client, but by doing so it creates separate user profile folder in 'Documents and Settings', and user's earlier preferences are gone.

Is there any other way to re-join client machines to the domain?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Not really. There is a SID that is created when you join the domain which allows the computer account to authenticate with your domain controller. Your user accounts will do the same thing which is probably what is happening. The DC also has an identifier and when you create a new domain and DC even if it is named the same it is not the same. You will just have to grin and bear it or copy the old profile into the new one created


----------



## dipz (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for reply.

Isn't there anything that I can do on server only, and no need to go each and every client one by one to re-join & copy profiles from old to new?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You can pre-stage the computer accounts in AD, but I know of no way to copy the profiles other than at the computer itself.


----------



## dipz (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks friend.

Btw,

```
Document & Settings - user.existing - 'Select All' - Copy - user.newdomain - Paste (overwrite all)
```
 shall work?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You will run into permission issues if you copy them that way. You need to copy the profile.


----------



## dipz (Feb 24, 2008)

Rockn said:


> You need to copy the profile.


Will you please guide - how?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Copy the documents, desktop, and favorites folders (at the least) from the old documents and settings user profile to the new one.


----------

